# Nolva  clomid question



## Chopshop41588 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok this Thursday will be 2wks since my last pin of a 12wk test cyp/e cycle 500mg a wk. I have my Nolva and clomid on hand and I'm getting ready to start. My question is what's the best way to take this stuff? Can you add it to a juice? Or best to take it like a shot? Or let itbsit under your tongue for a little while?


----------



## bronco (Mar 30, 2015)

Im assuming you have liquid so just shoot it down back of your throat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2015)

Just pull it up in a 3cc syringe so you have the correct dose and shoot in your mouth and swallow.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 30, 2015)

If you don't like the taste just put it in some grapefruit juice...


----------



## Chopshop41588 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

